# Riders with No Pictures - Lyft



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, there!

I started driving for Lyft today. I only did a few rides to get used to the app in general. *In all cases, there wasn't any photo of the rider?!?* The riders all told me that they were taking advantage of "free rides." One guy had 50 free rides to use by this Saturday! How did he get 50 free rides!?!

Luxi


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I think Lyft in Providence is brand new so that may be part of the Pioneer promotion. It must be hopping down there. I hope they use some of that free credit and tip you heavily. Show you that Lyft love!

You'll see your fares and tip amounts tomorrow morning in the daily driver summary. Let us know how you make out


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Luxy,

Now that people can sign up with lyft with their email address instead of facebook, more and more riders are coming up with no photo. Should really increase the rider base as many people avoided Lyft because of the facebook requirement in the past.

They do give out those 50 free rides deals in new markets. It is great to get things going and help the drivers get enough rides to make it worthwhile. Everybody gets to ride all around town and the drivers make the money for the rides as usual. I have had rides here in Seattle with riders from other cities that had the free rides and they were even able to use them while they were here.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Luxy,
> 
> Now that people can sign up with lyft with their email address instead of facebook, more and more riders are coming up with no photo. Should really increase the rider base as many people avoided Lyft because of the facebook requirement in the past.
> 
> They do give out those 50 free rides deals in new markets. It is great to get things going and help the drivers get enough rides to make it worthwhile. Everybody gets to ride all around town and the drivers make the money for the rides as usual. I have had rides here in Seattle with riders from other cities that had the free rides and they were even able to use them while they were here.


Lyft sign up with phone number = no photo.
Might be more careful on those. In some cases, may want to do an Uber like passenger name verification to avoid getting the wrong client.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Just accept the cash/requests as you normally . Who cares if they're free if we're still getting paid?


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't mind the free rides at all. I was just wondering why the riders didn't have photos. I was just amazed at how many free rides this particular person had. She was feeling stressed because she wanted to use all 50 before Saturday! It was a ping from a low-income neighborhood, which can be a little scary, and where there was no photo, I was dubious. Nice people.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah I don't like the no picture either, but sometimes the picture isn't them anyway since it is just their Facebook profile picture. Sometimes a dog, sometimes a cat, sometimes a group of people or a couple or the sunset......................................................


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> I started driving for Lyft today. I only did a few rides to get used to the app in general. *In all cases, there wasn't any photo of the rider?!?* The riders all told me that they were taking advantage of "free rides." One guy had 50 free rides to use by this Saturday! How did he get 50 free rides!?!
> 
> Luxi


POST # 1 / @LUXYRIDE : ♤♡♢♧ Hello
(finally). Your profile says you disappeared
on Halloween. I hope nothing untoward
occurred. Maybe price cuts gave you ...
separation. C'mon back!


----------

